# I am forgiven



## kfgillette

I am looking to verify that the attached image translates to the singular masculine form of

I am forgiven

Thanks for any input!


Kyle G


----------



## origumi

It is correct.

However most Hebrew speakers would feel more comfortable with סלחו לי or similar translation than with זכיתי בסליחה. Also, מחילה may be better than סליחה - depending on what you're trying to say.


----------



## kfgillette

The context is in the Biblical sense, and is for a tattoo.

What is the literal or common translation of what I currently have?


----------



## Lyberty

i would also go for מחילה
if you want biblical, it has a more biblical sense.

מחילה and סליחה both mean the same thing, but the first in not used in everyday speach, whereas the second is colloquial.

also, i think that in the expression קיבלתי... (i received...) מחילה sounds better


----------



## origumi

If it's an issue with G*d and you think that he forgives you - go for נמחלו עוונותי. This is biblical.
 
If you want to keep the anonymous subject you can take the passive נסלחתי or more modern active סלחו לי. Neither one is too good.
 
For a big fight with your boyfriend that now is over התפייסנו would do. Not sure it worth tattooing.
 
The reason for difficulty in translating what you want is that modern Hebrew tends to avoid passive voices. I think that It's not so much a lingual matter but something about the mentality of Hebrew speakers.


----------



## dinji

kfgillette said:


> The context is in the Biblical sense, and is for a tattoo.
> 
> What is the literal or common translation of what I currently have?


Litterally it means 'I have gained/merited forgiveness'. At least for a protestant there is a problematic theological implication in this wording.

The modern ivrit "pseudopassive" beginning with a plural. like סלחו לי, is probably not so suitable for the religius context, because you do not refer to an impersonal plural subject, but to a personal singular one.

נמחלו עוונותי 'my sins were forgiven' looks more suitable. Here the plural refers to the "sins", not to the forgiver(s).


----------



## kfgillette

dinji said:


> Litterally it means 'I have gained/merited forgiveness'. At least for a protestant there is a problematic theological implication in this wording.
> 
> The modern ivrit "pseudopassive" beginning with a plural. like סלחו לי, is probably not so suitable for the religius context, because you do not refer to an impersonal plural subject, but to a personal singular one.
> 
> נמחלו עוונותי 'my sins were forgiven' looks more suitable. Here the plural refers to the "sins", not to the forgiver(s).





Thanks for the informative replies origumi and dinji!

Just to make sure i re-typed it right, can you confirm that the attached image is correct?


----------



## Nunty

No, there are two errors. The first letter of the first word (at the right) is ג but should be נ, and the first letter of the second word is צ but it should be ע.


----------



## amikama

Nun-Translator said:


> No, there are two errors. The first letter of the first word (at the right) is ג but should be נ, and the first letter of the second word is צ but it should be ע.


Also the fourth letter of the second word should be נ instead of ג.


----------



## Nunty

Bravo, amikama. I missed that one.


----------



## kfgillette

I think the difference in fonts is causing some confusion on my end, as I don't read or speak Hebrew in any form... Attached are two revised versions with what I think might be the changes mentioned.

Thanks again for all the help!


----------



## amikama

kfgillette said:


> Attached are two revised versions with what I think might be the changes mentioned.


The second attachment is the correct one


----------



## forgiven

Looking at the last "approved" image that was posted by kfgillette can you just confirm the translation? 

Would it be "my sins were forgiven"? Also if writing it verticle would it look like this?
 נ
מ
ח
ל
ו


ע
ו
ו
נ
ו
ת
י


----------



## Maayan

forgiven said:


> Looking at the last "approved" image that was posted by kfgillette can you just confirm the translation?
> 
> Would it be "my sins were forgiven"? Also if writing it verticle would it look like this?
> נ
> מ
> ח
> ל
> ו
> 
> 
> ע
> ו
> ו
> נ
> ו
> ת
> י


 
Indeed,that would be it


----------



## aprilharding

>>> NEW QUESTION - threads merged

I want to get the female form of "forgiven" or "I have been forgiven" in Hebrew as a tattoo. This is in the Biblical sense. I've seen many different forms, and I would like the shortest, most accurate. Thanks!


----------



## tFighterPilot

First person doesn't have genders. I think the best word would be נמחלתי, nim(ch)alti.


----------



## SoundMind

What is the translation for this?


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

SoundMind said:


> What is the translation for this?View attachment 8512


"I was forgiven", but it's in weird Hebrew phrasing. It uses the passive form (I was forgiven), which is uncommon and doesn't sound good in Hebrew. In Hebrew you would say "(they have) forgiven me" or "I have gotten forgiveness".


----------



## OsehAlyah

I've wantes to ask this for a while, but did not want to  resurrect this old thread, but now that it has been I'll go ahead and ask.  

Is it possible that the name מחלון Mahlon from the Torah means forgiven?


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Is it possible that the name מחלון Mahlon from the Torah means forgiven?



If you are talking about מחלון from the Book of Ruth (from Ketuvim), then according to this article: 


*מחלון וכליון*- שניהם מוזכרים בד"כ ביחד שכן הם שווים במעמדם.
 מחלון וכליון שמם מרמז על סופם. *מחלון **– **מחלה(illness)*, כליון – כליה, מוות.
 בספר הזוהר החדש כתוב *שמחלון שמו, משום שבסופו מוחל הקב"ה לו על חטאיו(God forgives his sins)*


----------



## Derek Odelusi

Is this still correct?


tFighterPilot said:


> First person doesn't have genders. I think the best word would be נמחלתי, nim(ch)alti.


----------



## amikama

Derek Odelusi said:


> Is this still correct?


As of 2016, yes.


----------



## dimdale

Can someone tell me what the difference is in meaning if these two versions of i am forgiven

נמחלתי 

נמחל ל*י *
*
Thanks*


----------



## amikama

I'd say that there is a subtle difference between them.
נמחלתי = I am forgiven
נמחל לי = It was forgiven for me (but practically it also means "I am forgiven")


----------

